# Telefon reagiert nicht mehr auf Tastendruck :(



## Transmitter (24. September 2003)

Hi!

Mein Telefonn ( Sinus 61s ) reagiert nicht mehr so gut auf Tastendrücke.

Ich habe es jetzt mal auseinander genommen, und auf der Platine ist wohl Kontaktmittel drauf oder sowas .. 
Kann ich das erneuern?
Oder soll ich das mal komplett saubermachen?

Wo bekomme ich neues Kontaktgel her?
Baumarkt?

Danke schon mal
Transmitter


----------



## melmager (24. September 2003)

Kontaktmittel gibts nicht 
Dat ist warscheinlich der Dreckschmodder der verhindert das
es geht 
sprich einmal Saubermachen 
zb mit einem Brillenputztuch (nichtfusselnder Lappen mit
Alkohol)


----------



## Transmitter (24. September 2003)

Ich habs jetzt mal sauber gemacht, aber das funktioniert so nicht:

Die Tasten sind aus Gummi, und auf der Platine sind Leiterbahnen die bei einem Tastendruck kontakt bekommen müssen, und das geht nur über die Tasten + Leitgel oder einem Schraubendreher o.ä.

Im moment habe ich die Tasten ganz draußen und wähle eben mit einem Schraubendreher, indem ich die Kontakte überbrücke und somit das Signal an den Prozessor geleitet wird und dieser das wählen einleitet.

Also war das Gel wohl doch eine Art Elektroleitpaste ..


----------

